# exausts? where to start?



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I heard this exhaust off youtube

YouTube - 06 GTO Flowmaster Hushpower II w/H-pipe

And i really liked the sound. Where would i start to assemble something like that...



Don't flame me for spelling exhaust wrong in the title I just missed a letter and can't change it now...


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

That is a stock exhaust with the resonator removed and Hushpower mufflers in place of the stockers. I have a similar setup with Super 40's, which also sounds good(search and youtube has vids of this setup too). The resonator is the one in the center of the car that looks like a muffler, too. The mufflers themselves are at the back of the car by the rear bumper. The rest of the exhaust is pretty good, all 2.5" mandrel bent piping. Any muffler shop should be able to handle a job like that easily.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

what about emissions? if i remove the resonator wont i have problems with that?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Soulonfire11 said:


> what about emissions? if i remove the resonator wont i have problems with that?


If the OEM exhaust manifolds and catalytic converters are left in place you should have no issues passing smog in any state.


----------

